# 2018 plan: Pacific Coast Route Florence, OR to L.A.



## Albee (Mar 12, 2007)

Been wanting to do this for years, and I better get to it before I get too old! (54 now). I'm planning for summer 2018. My family reunion each year is near Santa Monica, CA, the weekend after July 4. I figure if I'm touring light -- a few nights of camping, a night at a motel for some creature comforts -- I can do 100 miles a day and get there in 10 days. If you have any similar plans and want to connect for a leg (or the whole thing!), let me know! Post here or send me a message.


----------



## Albee (Mar 12, 2007)

Ken, if you're reading this, nice meeting and chatting with you this morning. Maybe you can teach me a thing or two about long-distance touring! Cheers!


----------

